# Permítame presentarle a mi madre



## Pitt

Hola a todos:

Quisiera saber si esta traducción es correcta:

*May I introduce you [formal] to my mother?*
*Permítame presentarle a mi madre.*

Que yo sepa el uso de LE como complemento directo en vez de LO/LA es muy común (_leísmo de_ _cortesía)_. ¿Es verdad?

Saludos


----------



## Loob

It looks good to me, Pitt


----------



## Bandama

> Que yo sepa el uso de LE como complemento directo en vez de LO/LA es muy común (_leísmo de_ _cortesía)_. ¿Es verdad?


Sí, es verdad, sobre todo en el español del centro y norte de España, *pero en este caso "le" no reemplaza al objeto directo, sino al indirecto:  mi madre (O.D); usted (O.I.)*

Por lo demás, la frase es perfecta (salvo para el yerno o la nuera )


----------



## Agró

*¿Permítame presentarle a mi madre?

*¿Por qué en interrogativa? No tiene sentido.

Permítame presentarle a mi madre.


----------



## elprofe

Permítame presentarle a mi madre
¿Me permite presentarle a mi madre?


----------



## Rayines

Otra forma de decirlo es: "Le presento a mi madre" (en donde, como bien explicó Bandama "le" es "a ud" >>> objeto indirecto). En realidad no usamos la construcción inversa de "presentarlo ("lo" objeto directo") a ud. a mi madre" como parece ser en inglés. En todo caso, en forma de relato indirecto, podemos decir: "Se lo presentó a su madre".
Saludos.


----------



## Pitt

¡Muchas gracias por las aclaraciones! Si lo he entendido bien le es un complemento indirecto y por tanto no es un _leísmo de cortesía_. Creo que las estructuras en inglés / español son diferentes:

*May I introduce you [C.D.] to my mother [C.I.]?*
*Permítame presentarle [C.I.] a mi madre [C.D.].*

¿Es correcto mi análisis?

Saludos


----------



## Rayines

Hola Pitt: en principio tienes razón. Mi idea es que la versión del inglés, traducida literalmente, resultaría (me atrevo a decir esto porque tu nivel de español es muy avanzado): "¿Puedo presentarle (leísmo de cortesía por "presentarlo") a usted a mi madre?" >>>"¿Puede ser usted presentado por mí a mi madre?", es decir como pidiéndole a la persona su autorización de ser presentado/a, pero en realidad no lo usamos así, sino con la versión (quizás más simple) de: "Permítale presentarle a mi madre" (es decir que es mi madre la que va a ser presentada). 





Pitt said:


> ¡Muchas gracias por las aclaraciones! Si lo he entendido bien le es un complemento indirecto y por tanto no es un _leísmo de cortesía_. Creo que las estructuras en inglés / español son diferentes:
> 
> *May I introduce you [C.D.] to my mother [C.I.]?*
> *Permítame presentarle [C.I.] a mi madre [C.D.].*
> 
> ¿Es correcto mi análisis?
> 
> Saludos


Si es mucho lío, avisame .


----------



## Pitt

¡Muchas gracias, Inés! Para simplificar las cosas tomo otro ejemplo 
con *you (informal)*:

*I would like to introduce you [C.D.] to my mother [C.I.].*

Quisiera saber si mi traducción literal es correcta:
*Quiero presentarte [C.D.] a mi madre [C.I.] *

Saludos


----------



## Rayines

Pitt said:


> ¡Muchas gracias, Inés! Para simplificar las cosas tomo otro ejemplo
> con *you (informal)*:
> 
> *I would like to introduce you [C.D.] to my mother [C.I.].*
> 
> Quisiera saber si mi traducción literal es correcta:
> *Quiero presentarte [C.D.] a mi madre [C.I.] *
> 
> Saludos


Sí Pitt, claro que la traducción es correcta, pero pienso que el análisis sintáctico es el que realizaste en la oración anterior: "Quiero presentarte (a ti, C.I.) a mi madre (C.D.introducido por "a" porque es de persona). Este es el uso más común en español.
Es decir, para no confundir más: una cosa es la traducción "literal" del inglés (que me parece que es como vos decís, y como yo expliqué en el mensaje anterior) y otra cosa es la diferencia entre el inglés y el español: es decir quién es el presentado, y quién es aquél ante el cual se lo presenta.


----------



## Pitt

Rayines said:


> Sí Pitt, claro que la traducción es correcta, pero pienso que el análisis sintáctico es el que realizaste en la oración anterior: "Quiero presentarte (a ti, C.I.) a mi madre (C.D.introducido por "a" porque es de persona). Este es el uso más común en español.
> Es decir, para no confundir más: una cosa es la traducción "literal" del inglés (que me parece que es como vos decís, y como yo expliqué en el mensaje anterior) y otra cosa es la diferencia entre el inglés y el español: es decir quién es el presentado, y quién es aquél ante el cual se lo presenta.


 
Entonces es correcto:

*I would like to introduce you [C.D.] to my mother [C.I.].*
*Quiero presentarte [C.I.] a mi madre [C.D.].*

Saludos


----------



## neal41

¿En general cómo se distingue el CD del CI?

¿Cómo se dice

I want to introduce Mary to John.

I want to introduce John to Mary.


----------



## elprofe

1- "I want to introduce Mary to John"  ---> Quiero presentarle mary a john
2- "I want to introduce John to Mary"  ---> Quiero presentarle John a mary

Espero no liarte, pero en la frase 1, "mary" es C.D y "john" C.I
                             en la frase 2, "mary" es C.I y "john" C.D


----------



## Sköll

neal41 said:


> ¿En general cómo se distingue el CD del CI?


You can't when both are names of people. Otherwise, you can drop 'a' that is normally used used for direct object.

See: http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?origen=RAE&lema=presentar


----------



## neal41

elprofe said:


> 1- "I want to introduce Mary to John" ---> Quiero presentarle mary a john
> 2- "I want to introduce John to Mary" ---> Quiero presentarle John a mary
> 
> Espero no liarte, pero en la frase 1, "mary" es C.D y "john" C.I
> en la frase 2, "mary" es C.I y "john" C.D


 
En el caso del verbo 'presentar' casi siempre el CD es una persona. Parece que la regla es que se abandona la 'a' personal en frente del CD y se usa 'a' para señalar el CI. ¿Es así?

I want to introduce your mother to my cousin.
Quiero presentarle su madre a mi prima.

'le' se refiere al CI.

I want to present my mother to you.
Quiero presentarle mi madre (a Ud.)
Quiero presentarte mi madre.

I want to present you to my mother.
Quiero presentarle a mi madre.
Quiero presentarte a mi madre.

¿Son correctas?


----------



## elprofe

Te falla algo...!

1- I want to introduce your mother to my cousin
    Quiero presentarle tu madre a mi primo
    Quiero presentarle su madre a mi primo (Usted form)

2- I want to present my mother to you
    Quiero presentarte A mi madre
    Quiero presentarle A mi madre (Usted form)

Ahora, tienes que tener tres cosas en cuenta.
1- En las frases en las que aparece el "C.I" y el "C.D", se suele hacer una pausa para que se entienda bien. Si tuviese que escribirtelo, sería algo como: "Quiero presentarle, mi madre, a John."
En la frase "Quiero presentarte a mi madre" no se hace esa pausa, ya que está claro quien quieres presentar, y a quien se lo quieres presentar! ¿Lo entiendes?

2- La regla que dices,(que no sé si siempre se cumple,pero parece que sí) no se cumple cuando sólo se nombra a 1 persona. Por eso se dice :" Quiero presentarte A mi madre" y no, "Quiero presentarte mi madre"

3- La forma de "usted" te recomiendo no usarla, porque lía bastante a la gente al aparecer un "le" que no sabemos exactamente si es de "usted" o de "él".
Por eso, diríamos:
"Quiero presentarte a mi madre"
y no, "Quiero presentarle a mi madre"


----------



## mentayflor

> I want to present you to my mother.
> Quiero presentarle a mi madre.
> Quiero presentarte a mi madre.
> 
> ¿Son correctas?


 
Yo creo que si, para mi es dificil este tema, pero para no equivocarme lo paso a formas diferentes, por ejemplo para averiguar el OD:
Ejemplo:
El perro mordió a un hombre
a un  hombre = OD
Para comprobarlo lo paso a voz pasiva y queda como sujeto:
Un hombre fue mordido por un perro,
O lo cambio por LO/S LA/S
El perro lo mordio 

El OI en general va precedido por a o para, y lo paso a LE
Ejemplo:
Compré un juguete para mi hijo
Le compré

Espero te sea claro como lo expliqué. Asi es como lo entendí yo. Saludos


----------



## Sköll

mentayflor said:


> El OI en general va precedido por a o para, y lo paso a LE
> Ejemplo:
> Compré un juguete para mi hijo
> Le compré


    Compré un juguete a mi hijo
Le compré un juguete a mi hijo
mi hijo = complemento indirecto

Compré un juguete para mi hijo
Le compré un juguete para mi hijo 
para mi hijo = complemento circunstancial

I know that some grammar books say than an indirect object can be introduced with 'para', but since 'para mi hijo' cannot be duplicated with an indirect pronoun, it cannot be an indirect object. In Spanish, indirect objects can always be duplicated.

But I have to admit that I'm not sure how this relates to the question asked by neal41.


----------



## elprofe

Skoll, no tienes razón.
En la frase "Compré un juguete a mi hijo."
Mi hijo no es C.D, si no C.I. El c.d es "un juguete"
Yo= sujeto
Un juguete = C.D
A mi hijo = C.I

Y "el truco" de pasar la frase a pasiva no sé si servirá para la gente inglesa, ya que en inglés se pueden poner los C.I,C.C y C.D en forma pasiva...
Edit: I forgive you  xD


----------



## Sköll

Sorry. I corrected the post. 
Thank you for pointing it out.


----------



## mentayflor

> But I have to admit that I'm not sure how this relates to the question asked by neal41.


Asi la relacioné:

I want to present you to my mother.
Quiero presentarle a mi madre.
Quiero presentarte a mi madre.

¿Son correctas? 
Yo creo que si,...
viste???????? jeje (joke)


----------



## neal41

elprofe said:


> 2- I want to introduce my mother to you
> Quiero presentarte A mi madre
> Quiero presentarle A mi madre (Usted form)
> 
> ¿Como se dice "I want to introduce you to my mother."?
> 
> 2- La regla que dices,(que no sé si siempre se cumple,pero parece que sí) no se cumple cuando sólo se nombra a 1 persona. Por eso se dice :" Quiero presentarte A mi madre" y no, "Quiero presentarte mi madre"
> 
> Creo que estás diciendo que la regla que propuse se aplica solamente en el caso de 2 sustantivos.  En el caso de un sustantivo y un pronombre, el asunto es distinto.
> 
> 3- La forma de "usted" te recomiendo no usarla, porque lía bastante a la gente al aparecer un "le" que no sabemos exactamente si es de "usted" o de "él".
> Por eso, diríamos:
> "Quiero presentarte a mi madre"
> y no, "Quiero presentarle a mi madre"
> 
> En una situación social que requiere la forma formal, ¿qué se hace?


----------



## Sköll

In Spanish you can’t say "I want to introduce you to my mother" without ambiguity, unless you resort to rarely used constructions (quiero presentarte ante mi madre). The sentence "Quiero presentarte a mi madre" can be translated as either "I want to introduce you to my mother" or "I want to introduce my mother to you"; without a context, it is not clear who is the direct object and who is the indirect object.

Same thing with _quiero presenter(le) a Juan a Paco_. Elprofe’s solution (dropping one of the a’s) is quite common in spoken language, but the DPD says that both a’s must be used despite ambiguity. Another possible solution: A Juan quiero presentarlo a Paco.


----------



## neal41

Sköll said:


> In Spanish you can’t say "I want to introduce you to my mother" without ambiguity, unless you resort to rarely used constructions (quiero presentarte ante mi madre). The sentence "Quiero presentarte a mi madre" can be translated as either "I want to introduce you to my mother" or "I want to introduce my mother to you"; without a context, it is not clear who is the direct object and who is the indirect object.
> 
> Same thing with _quiero presenter(le) a Juan a Paco_. Elprofe’s solution (dropping one of the a’s) is quite common in spoken language, but the DPD says that both a’s must be used despite ambiguity. Another possible solution: A Juan quiero presentarlo a Paco.


 
I never thought about this before, but now I realize that since an introduction is intrinsically mutual, the ambiguity is not very important.

Which is better?

A Juan quiero presentarlo a Paco.
or
A Juan quiero presentarselo a Paco.

Does "Quiero presentartelo." mean "I want to introduce you to him" and "I want to introduce him to you"?

Does "Te me presentó" mean "He introduced me to you" and "He introduced you to me"?


----------



## Sköll

I think the key word is 'mutual'. I'm not even sure that "A Juan quiero presentar(se)lo a Paco" is common, in the sense of trying to avoid ambiguity. In Spain, it wouldn't be since refering to Juan as 'lo' is not common. Which brings up another question: How do you say "Quiero presentártelo" in Spain? Quiero presentártele  

I'm over my head.


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

Permítame presentar*lo/la* a mi madre.

El/La que vas a presentar es el objeto directo, entonces 'le' no va.


----------



## Pitt

Sköll said:


> In Spanish you can’t say "I want to introduce you to my mother" without ambiguity, unless you resort to rarely used constructions (quiero presentarte ante mi madre). The sentence "Quiero presentarte a mi madre" can be translated as either "I want to introduce you to my mother" or "I want to introduce my mother to you"; without a context, it is not clear who is the direct object and who is the indirect object.


 
Por eso ambas interpretaciones son posibles:

1. Quiero presentarte [C.I.] a mi madre [C.D.] > Quiero presentártela.
2. Quiero presentarte [C.D.] a mi madre [C.I.].

Que yo sepa se prefiere la primera interpretación. ¿Es verdad?


----------



## elprofe

Si! Pitt tiene razón.
Si yo digo:
"Quiero presentarte a mi madre" todo el mundo piensa que es la primera opción.
La segunda frase, podría ser algo como: "quiero presentarte ante mi madre" pero suena muy mal.
Por otro lado, la opción que dice vivareggeton es bastante inusual.


----------



## AlbertoCrakito

Sköll said:


> I think the key word is 'mutual'. I'm not even sure that "A Juan quiero presentar(se)lo a Paco" is common, in the sense of trying to avoid ambiguity. In Spain, it wouldn't be since refering to Juan as 'lo' is not common. Which brings up another question: How do you say "Quiero presentártelo" in Spain? Quiero presentártele
> 
> I'm over my head.


You have to say "presentártelo". A lot of people in Spain tend to use the suffix "le" as Direct Object, which is wrong. This is called_ leísmo_. 

You can only use "le" or "les" when you're talking about the Indirect Object or when you're talking about a Direct Object referring to a person (but it's preferable to use "lo").

You use "lo", "los", "la", "las" when you're referring to the Direct Object. If you use it wrong, you are making _loísmo or laísmo, _which is very common in the north of Spain.

That's it.


----------



## Pitt

elprofe said:


> Si! Pitt tiene razón.
> Si yo digo:
> "Quiero presentarte a mi madre" todo el mundo piensa que es la primera opción.
> La segunda frase, podría ser algo como: "quiero presentarte ante mi madre" pero suena muy mal.
> Por otro lado, la opción que dice vivareggeton es bastante inusual.


 
¡Gracias por confirmarlo! 

*Quiero presentarte [C.I.] a mi madre [C.D. >*
*Quiero presentártela [te = C.I., la = C.D.]*

Saludos


----------



## elprofe

Neal41, lo siento por no haberte contestado antes, no vi tu post!
Si necesitas usarlo en un contexto formal, no se diría "quiero presentarte a mi madre" sino "Caballero/señor "x" me gustaría presentarle a mi madre".
¿Lo tienes todo claro?


----------



## mentayflor

> A Juan quiero presentarlo a Paco.
> or
> A Juan quiero presentarselo a Paco.
> 
> Sr. Juan le quiero presentar a mi amigo Paco.
> Sr. Juan quiero presentarle a mi amigo Paco.
> Sr. Juan, le presento a mi amigo Paco.
> O Quiero (me gustaría, tengo pensado hacer) presentarle a mi amigo paco a Juan.
> 
> Does "Quiero presentartelo." mean "I want to introduce you to him" and "I want to introduce him to you"?
> yes, in this case Te lo quiero presentar/quiero presentartelo.
> (Ud.: Se lo quiero presentar)
> 
> Does "Te me presentó" mean "He introduced me to you" and "He introduced you to me"?


El te presentó (a mi, a nosotros)

Neal41 espero estas referencias te sirvan. Saludos


----------



## neal41

The problem that we have been discussing is part of a more general problem. Section 22.8 in Butt and Benjamin is entitled "Personal _a_ combined with dative _a_". It reads

Ambiguity may arise when two _a_s occur in the same sentence, e.g. ?_presenté a mi marido a mi jefe_ 'I introduced my husband to my boss' or '. . . my boss to my husband'. The usual solution is to omit persnal _a_ and place the direct object before the indirect object:

Presenté mi marido a mi jefe -- I introduced my husband to my boss
Denuncié el ladrón al guardia -- I reported the thief to the policeman
Mande el paciente al especialista -- Send the patient to the specialist
Yo prefiero Dickens a Balzac -- I prefer Dickens to Balzac

My first question is this: do any of the native speakers object to these examples?

Another example of the same type is "Describí mi madre a mi novio"= "I described my mother to my boyfriend" In all of these examples the DO and the IO are nouns or noun phrases.

My second question is whether the following variations are correct, i.e., are they acceptable to native speakers.

Le describí mi madre a mi novio.
A mi novio le describí mi madre.
Mi madre la describí a mi novio.
Mi madre se la describí a mi novio.
A mi madre la describí a mi novio.
A mi madre se la describí a mi novio.

Maybe there are other variations but enough is enough.

The real problem is that I can find no discussion of the case in which one of the objects (DO or IO) is a pronoun. The process of introducing one person to another is intrinsically mutual, and thus it does not matter if "Quiero presentarte a mi madre" means both "I want to introduce you to my mother" and "I want to introduce my mother to you". In the case of the above examples there is no mutuality.

What does the following sentence mean?

Te describí a mi madre.

Does it mean "I described you to my mother" or "I described my mother to you"? If it means the first, how do you say the second, and vice versa?


----------



## Pitt

neal "Quiero presentarte a mi madre" means both "I want to introduce you to my mother" and "I want to introduce my mother to you". [/quote said:
			
		

> Lo veo así:
> 
> *Quiero presentarte [C.I.] a mi madre [C.D.] =*
> *I want to introduce my mother [C.D.] to you [C.I.].*
> 
> Pero, a ver qué dicen los nativos.


----------



## AlbertoCrakito

That's it, Pitt, if that's what you're trying to get answered.


----------



## elprofe

Neal:
Le describí mi madre a mi novio.= bien
A mi novio le describí mi madre.= bien (rara)
Mi madre la describí a mi novio.= bien (rara)
Mi madre se la describí a mi novio.= bien
A mi madre la describí a mi novio.= (rarisima)
A mi madre se la describí a mi novio. (rarisima)

*Te describí a mi madre* May mean:
 "I described you to my mother" 
or 
"I described my mother to you"

But it usually means the second option.
If I wanted to say the first sentence, I would say : Le dije cómo eras a mi madre/ Le dije a mi madre cómo eras.


----------



## Pitt

AlbertoCrakito said:


> That's it, Pitt, if that's what you're trying to get answered.


 
Thanks a lot, Alberto! Now all is clear.


----------



## mentayflor

Hola Neal41,  como se ve, todos en este foro nos dedicamos a estudiar con mucho interés la lengua extranjera que  elegimos. Al comparar el inglés con el español me doy cuenta que comenzar aprendiendo el idioma desde las reglas en este último  puede resultar muy engorroso, sí ir con las reglas en la mano como guía. El español es un idioma que uno nunca  termina de aprender, las reglas son a veces difíciles de interpretar, por eso si me permitís una sugerencia de alguien que también lo sigue aprendiendo te diría que vayas paso por paso, leyendo mucho para así guíate por 'como te suena' la frase, y luego sí consultando las reglas. En el caso de la ortografía para aprenderla conviene aprender las normas desde el principio y practicar, esto es escribir mucho y corregir, yo no las aprendí bien cuando iba a la escuela, y todavía sigo teniendo problemas con eso. Espero este aporte de alguien que todavía sigue aprendiendo el castellano te sirva de algo, por lo menos esa fue mi intención. Saludos


----------



## neal41

elprofe said:


> Neal:
> Le describí mi madre a mi novio.= bien
> A mi novio le describí mi madre.= bien (rara)
> Mi madre la describí a mi novio.= bien (rara)
> Mi madre se la describí a mi novio.= bien
> A mi madre la describí a mi novio.= (rarisima)
> A mi madre se la describí a mi novio. (rarisima)
> 
> *Te describí a mi madre* May mean:
> "I described you to my mother"
> or
> "I described my mother to you"
> 
> But it usually means the second option.
> If I wanted to say the first sentence, I would say : Le dije cómo eras a mi madre/ Le dije a mi madre cómo eras.


 
I interpret the data you have provided as a confirmation of the rule given by Butt and Benjamin.  Two nouns after the verb, one preceded by dative _a_ and the other by personal _a_ are clearly unacceptable.  Thus

Describí a mi madre a mi novio.

If one really wants to preserve the personal a, there is a way to do that.  In my last two sentences I put the DO with personal a at the beginning of the sentence.  You don't say they are unacceptable or ungrammatical but you do say they are _rarisimas_ and you don't give them the stamp of approval indicated by _bien_.  I interpret that to mean that Spanish speakers are content to abandon personal _a_ when it conflicts with dative _a_.

What you say about "Te describí a mi madre" is consistent with what has been said about Pitts's example.  If a linguist were doing field work and several native speakers (who probably know nothing whatever about DO's and IO's and other grammatical terms) provided the same data that you have provided, he (the lingust) would then conjecture the following rule;

When a DO and an IO are present and both are persons and one of them is a pronoun, the pronoun represents the IO and the DO is preceded by personal _a_.

Are the following acceptable?

A mi madre te la describí.
Te la describí.

Le describí a mi madre.
A mi madre se la describí.
Se la describí.

The meaning of the last three is "I described my mother to him."


----------



## elprofe

"I described my mother to him"
-Yo describí mi madre a él
- Le describí a mi madre.

Lo que no sé si es correcto o no, es esto:
"Describí a mi madre a mi novio."
Lo que sí sé, es que eso nosotros lo decimos así:
"Describí, mi madre, a mi novio", las comas no las verás casi nunca escritas, pero cuando hablamos si que las decimos para ayudar al oyente a entenderlo. (ya sea español, inglés o lo que sea)


----------



## Sköll

elprofe said:


> Lo que no sé si es correcto o no, es esto:
> "Describí a mi madre a mi novio."
> Lo que sí sé, es que eso nosotros lo decimos así:
> _[Describí mi madre a mi novio]_



That's the general rule: 
«Cuando el complemento directo de persona precedido de preposición coincide en la oración con otro complemento que también la lleva (por ejemplo, un complemento indirecto), puede omitirse la que antecede al complemento directo, para evitar confusiones: _Presentó (a) su novio a sus padres_. Pero si el complemento directo es un nombre propio, es forzoso el uso de la preposición: _Presentó a Juan a sus padres._» (DPD)

The opposite case is also possible: Using an extra 'a' to avoid ambiguity:
«[Se usa 'a'] Ante nombres de cosa, para evitar ambigüedades, cuando el sujeto y el complemento van pospuestos al verbo: Venció la dificultad AL OPTIMISMO. No obstante, es preferible en estos casos anteponer el sujeto, lo que permite prescindir de la preposición ante el complemento directo: La lectura enriquece LA VIDA.» (DPD)


----------



## elprofe

ok!
Cuando el C.D es un nombre propio si que ponemos la "a", de lo contrario, suena raro.


----------



## neal41

Sköll said:


> That's the general rule:
> «Cuando el complemento directo de persona precedido de preposición coincide en la oración con otro complemento que también la lleva (por ejemplo, un complemento indirecto), puede omitirse la que antecede al complemento directo, para evitar confusiones: _Presentó (a) su novio a sus padres_. Pero si el complemento directo es un nombre propio, es forzoso el uso de la preposición: _Presentó a Juan a sus padres._» (DPD)
> 
> The opposite case is also possible: Using an extra 'a' to avoid ambiguity:
> «[Se usa 'a'] Ante nombres de cosa, para evitar ambigüedades, cuando el sujeto y el complemento van pospuestos al verbo: Venció la dificultad AL OPTIMISMO. No obstante, es preferible en estos casos anteponer el sujeto, lo que permite prescindir de la preposición ante el complemento directo: La lectura enriquece LA VIDA.» (DPD)


 
Por lo general si una oración tiene un CD y un CI, el CD puede ir primero o segundo. ¿Es así?

Le dí el libro a Juan. (mejor)
Le dí a Juan el libro. (posible)
Le dí a Juan el libro que encontré ayer en el cajón.

Me parece a mÍ que la regla del DPD es incompleto en el sentido de que en ejemplos como "Presentó a Juan a sus padres" el CD siempre va primero. ¿Es así?


----------



## elprofe

"Le di el libro a Juan" suena mejor que "le di a Juan el libro" pero en realidad es lo mismo, y nadie te va a tachar de extranjero por decirlo de una forma o de otra...

Si tú dices: " Presentó a Juan a sus padres"
Yo entiendo : She introduced Juan to her parents"
Si quieres decir "She introduced her parents to Juan"
Se diría : "Presentó (a) sus padres a Juan" (yo lo diría sin la "a")


----------



## neal41

elprofe said:


> "I described my mother to him"
> -Yo describí mi madre a él
> - Le describí a mi madre.
> 
> Lo que no sé si es correcto o no, es esto:
> "Describí a mi madre a mi novio."
> Lo que sí sé, es que eso nosotros lo decimos así:
> "Describí, mi madre, a mi novio", las comas no las verás casi nunca escritas, pero cuando hablamos si que las decimos para ayudar al oyente a entenderlo. (ya sea español, inglés o lo que sea)


 
Me parece que has dicho que Uds., los parlantes nativos, lo dicen asI: "Describí, mi madre, a mi novio" y no de la otra forma "Describí a mi madre a mi novio". Si es así, desde el punto de vista de un lingüista la forma "Describí a mi madre a mi novio" no es correcta por razón de que no se usa, no se oye.

¿Es necesaria la primera pausa? A mí me parece más natural "Describí mi madre, a mi novio".


----------



## Pitt

neal41 said:


> When a DO and an IO are present and both are persons and one of them is a pronoun, the pronoun represents the IO and the DO is preceded by personal _a_.


 
I think this a good rule. 

*I described my mother to you:*
*Te describí a mi madre > Te la describí.*

*I described my mother to him:*
*Le describí a mi madre > Se la describí*

In my opinion these sentences are correct. 
But what do the native speakers say?


----------



## elprofe

Pues que están perfectas!


----------

